# English speaking lawyer - Olvera, Cadiz



## Graemeandjudith (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all
My wife and I are looking to move to Olvera, Cadiz.

We will need a good English/ Spanish speaking lawyer to deal with the house purchase.

Could anyone make a recommendation from good personal experience.

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, good choice! 

We used Juan Manuel Guidanes of RMG Abogados in Cadiz city. He was very thorough and had good English. Mind you, this was ten years ago - though it looks like he's still there.

RMG-Lawyers


----------



## Graemeandjudith (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you very much.
We appreciate you taking the time to help.
Graeme


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

An excellent lawyer is Juan Antonio at Temple Cambria; speaks excellent English and has premises in Conil. Well known and recommended by the local expats 

email = [email protected] website Temple Cambria 

C/ Virgen de la Luz (corner with Calle Poniente)
11140 Conil de la Frontera,
Cádiz (SPAIN) 

I have no connection with the company 

Davexf


----------



## Graemeandjudith (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you
We will take a look at this one also.
Graeme


----------



## bentms (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi there,

Just wondering if you ever found a good lawyer,

I'm about to buy in Zahora, near Vejer de la Frontera and I also need a good lawyer

Any recommendations you have would be great

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Graemeandjudith (Sep 13, 2015)

bentms said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering if you ever found a good lawyer,
> 
> ...



Hi Ben
Malaga law . com

Is the firm that We decided to use .

They have not done any work for us yet as we do not arrive for a week.

I liked the fact that there head of English legal work is qualified to practice law in both the UK and Spain.

Take a look at the website 

I was quite impressed.

Good luck with your purchase

Graeme


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

bentms said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering if you ever found a good lawyer,
> 
> ...


Hola

As mentioned above by me Juan Antonio of Temple Cambria 

Davexf


----------



## bentms (Nov 4, 2015)

Brilliants, thanks for the feedback guys, Im gonna check them out now

Davexf did you buy a house through these guys?


----------



## sky annie (Aug 21, 2015)

bentms said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering if you ever found a good lawyer,
> 
> ...


Hello Ben, I am thinking of moving to Olvera. Which lawyer did you use in the end?


----------

